# How do I ?



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

I went in a call for a MIFAB HY-1500 faucet the other day. If the seat is bad how do I replace or resurface it ?


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

dclarke said:


> I went in a call for a MIFAB HY-1500 faucet the other day. If the seat is bad how do I replace or resurface it ?


Better off to just replace entire hydrant if possible :yes:


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

sparky said:


> Better off to just replace entire hydrant if possible :yes:


I second that.

MiFab is my least favorite brand to install, and least favorite to service, for everything, floor drains to carriers to wall hydrants... It's like the QC department is asleep.


----------

